# Cement rock



## Jerold (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it ok to use this cement rock? I cut this circular cement in to 3 and plan to put it in my aquarium but just to make sure if it is safe I want a pro suggestions

http://www.permies.com/t/13174/a/3724/t ... AG1063.jpg

55G tank
Fluval 205 Filter
4 Red Jewel


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that used sewer tile? Is it from residential or industrial property? Was it used for foundation drainage or actual sewage?

In my area, we use clay tile that is usually reddish orange as sewer or drainage and many people will use it in their tanks. However, if it was used as residential sewage pipe, thoroughly cleaning it and then disinfecting with a bleach solution should remove any pathogens.

I've never seen cement drain tile before of this size. Usually just the large sizes used for road and driveway culvert pipe.


----------



## Jerold (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Deeda for the quick reply.

I'm not really sure if it used for sewage pipe I just saw it in the store (garden rocks) and bought for $2 each and i'm it's been used. what i did is I cut it in to 3 pieces and clean then get water from the tank put everything in the bucket. I just did it yesterday and still in the bucket as of today (24hrs). I dont want my fish get sick or anything else. I'm planning to get a sample water from the bucket and let the petsmart tested to make it sure. My question is: is thier anybody out there that uses cement as a decor? is it safe?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have used cement for my DIY background and once the pH and alkalinity had dropped, I found it is safe for my fish. Of course this was new cement and it took a few weeks for it to dissipate.

What did you use to cut the pipe?

Was there any other info available on the stuff from where you bought it?


----------



## Jerold (Jul 30, 2014)

I used a grinder to cut and I bought the decor at R & T landscaping.

I'm just new in this not even a year but I really love it. It can remove my stress coming from work.

I want to add more décor in my tank. Any suggestion where I can buy Texas Holey Rock in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada?

Got 55G Aquarium; Fluval 305 Canister Filter; and 4 Jewel Cichlids. Planning to add more. how many more fish (total) can I add for 55G tank?


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Why would you want to take a chance not knowing it's background?. It's a 55G, how much would it cost to buy real rock décor or new clay tiles or PVC or anything else for that matter?? I'm sure the stuff wasn't used for drinking water. You're looking for Texas Holy rock, in Winnipeg, which would cost 2 arms and a leg but you'll still chance putting some dreck cement pipe in with that for more décor?? Sorry, I don't get it but I wish you luck - glad you find the hobby relaxing.


----------



## Jerold (Jul 30, 2014)

That is the reason why I'm asking for any good advice or suggestion. looking for texas holey rock for my friend.

The result of water tested for that pipe at petsmart is fine it's just that it's a bit high in nitrite but still safe to for the fish (according to them). I will change the water and let them tested again after 2-3 days see what happen. If everything work's good then I will install it in my aquarium but if not i will use that as pot.

Any ways thanks for all your advice, suggestion have a great day to everyone!!!


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Jerold,
I don't know that Petsmart is going to find what you should be worried about - toxic substances leaching from the used cement of unknown origin. Nitrites, ammonia, nitrates are one thing that should be tested for in regards nitrogenous waste in a tank and filtration/cycle, but that won't indicate the absence of anything toxic in that cement.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

cement is a man made substance. it is full of chemicals. the chemicals could and probably will leach into your water. it may take 2 days or it may take 2 years, but either way. i personally wouldnt chance it


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cement is actually OK to use as long as it is fully cured. I use it for DIY backgrounds. I think the concern with potential toxins is if the product was previously used for sewage or industrial chemicals.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i was told that it was chemicals used in manufacturing process that was the concern. i honestly cant positively say one way or the other. if deeda say fully cured is fine then i believe it. my only question is what happens if im moving things around to clean or reorganize and i end up chipping it. will this release toxins?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Portland cement usually contains silica sand, pulverized lime stone, gypsum, lime and other products that were added either intentionally or as a result of the production process. It's not good to breathe the powdered form but once it is mixed with water and allowed to cure, it should be non-hazardous.

The background in my 220G tank was made with Portland cement and rocks and has been in place since 2007 I think. I have had a couple minor accidents moving rocks around the tank and have scraped off some of the cured cement without any issues.

I did do a fair amount of research before deciding to use it because I was concerned about leaching or toxins so I'm quite comfortable with the results. Of course, I can't test for any contaminants other than the usual aquarium test kits available but my Malawi and Tanganyika cichlids grew up, spawned and seem in good health.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

good to know. thanx for info. tangs can be touchy when it comes to water quality, so if yours did well and even bred then i gotta assume that i was given false information.


----------

